# "We need to break through the idea that kids belong to their parents"



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

Heard about this on the radio this morning. Absolutely terrifying what she's suggesting here, but not too far from the course that our country is taking already, I suppose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Child verses offspring. Words mean things, and our "children" are already chattel property, wards and property of the state. 

Just something to consider.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

This came out a couple months ago. There is an answer, just like there is an answer to everything else, but it is an answer we can't speak out loud.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing that surprising when you consider the source. These are the same people who were all worked up because no candidate in the last election were addressing how they would make things better for incarcerated felons. That with all the problems facing our country this was the crying need that had to be addressed. They have no grasp of reality.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I watched interview live when it first came out first thing that came to mind was the Nazi Propaganda they did on their children had them so confused they turned on their parents .....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

But of course. It's so much easier to assimilate the young and make them disciples of the party without parental interference. She's a Fascist of the 1st degree.

EDIT: I see Titan6 beat me to it while I investigated the aroma coming from the kitchen, lol.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I really hate that woman! Also, am I the only one that is bothered by that strange growth on her neck? I think she calls it a head.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> I really hate that woman! Also, am I the only one that is bothered by that strange growth on her neck? I think she calls it a head.


If it were a head, wouldn't it have a brain?

IT must be some sort of cyst.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

That person needs to be put down before she spreads what ever illness she has. Either she is to stupid to understand what she is spitting out of her mouth or she does understand and needs to be put down like a rabid dog. She can NOT be allowed to reproduce ever!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

her and that other one I will not call the bad word I want. Nancy Grace!! I absolutely hate her and whenever I hear her talk I start thinkin of ways to make her disappear!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> her and that other one I will not call the bad word I want. Nancy Grace!! I absolutely hate her and whenever I hear her talk I start thinkin of ways to make her disappear!!


I do not know Nancy Grace, but I will take your word for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I do not know Nancy Grace, but I will take your word for it.


If you don't know who she is, you are a lucky man!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

She is the most vile nasty "journalists" there is!! Even her voice makes me want to grab a gun...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What amazes me is the acceptance this rhetoric gets. I recall olooser saying "you didn't build that" in reference to a successful business; some how in his mind it was the government that did it for you. This is a truly tragic way of thinking in this society and one not likely to go away since its being indoctrinated into voters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"It Takes a Village" with the government in charge. 

You may have your children as long as you tend to them as you are told. Otherwise, DHS will come and help lighten your load of responsibilities.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Just like the hospital that removed a 15 yr old from her parents control.. I think this is completely screwed up and I would probably get violent over this if it was my child!

Boston Children's Hospital kidnaps teen girl for 10 months, holds her as prisoner while threatening parents


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I really hate that woman! Also, am I the only one that is bothered by that strange growth on her neck? I think she calls it a head.


Clearly that tumor perched on her neck above her shoulders does NOT contain a brain.

She most certainly is speaking about the subculture of semi humans that breed future takers and get paid to do so. This is one more answer to ESA's question of why we need so many guns.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

"It takes a village to raise a child" - Hillary Clinton. 

Same thinking. 

Enjoy your next president.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

"But it takes a village idiot to raise a Democrat" - Inor


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there any hope outside of another civil war or revolution to reverse this culture's bass-ackward, twisted mentality?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Rob Roy said:


> Is there any hope outside of another civil war or revolution to reverse this culture's bass-ackward, twisted mentality?


I read a book once, I think the title was Phoenix Rising, by Kyle Mills. The story was based on a group that poisoned the drug supply with a slow acting poison, so before anyone knew the supply was tainted they were already fatally poisoned.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> I really hate that woman! Also, am I the only one that is bothered by that strange growth on her neck? I think she calls it a head.


Ah, y'ass, I was reaching for the scrollbar to go look for the growth when I read the part about it being her head.


----------

